# How to Train to Fly



## Brian Valerie (May 29, 2009)

Dear Fellow Enthusiasts,
How can I get my pair of Portuguese Tumblers to fly more? They mostly just walk or sit around. They have an 18 day old squab still in the nest. Thanks!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Breeders don't like to fly. They rather stay, mate, and watch their nest. If they don't like to fly and they are young birds, then they either are fat, overfed, not healthy, low quality, have bad habit, etc. There are many reasons. Figure it out starting with your feeding schedule. My birds, although not Tumbler, vary in performance. I have those sitting crap birds, obsessed fliers and between performance. My obsessed fliers keep on flying. My crap birds like to sit around and in between performance fliers are those finicky fliers where they are sensitive to feeding schedule.

These are always detective stories, but I usually not rely on breeders flying much.


----------



## Brian Valerie (May 29, 2009)

Interesting! Thanks very much for the good information!


----------

